# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
Thursday, June 19[suP]th[/suP], 2008
[/align]
[align=center]Sadly, today we remember the loss of Buck Jones. I'm sure he's helping all the bunnies who cross over the bridge.
*TinysMom *lost little Taylor yesterday
And *Angieluv* had to put Babette down on Tuesday.
:rainbow::rip::rainbow:
[/align]
[align=center]Slavetoabunny has her hands full and another doe kindled at the shelter!!! 
:carrot[/align]
[align=center]Xila is checking out a bunny vet.
:bunnynurse:
[/align]
[align=center]Alexah has a new kitten! She needs a bit of help with caring for her.




[/align]

[align=center]TinysMom is just having a rough time right now! Encouragement needed!



[/align]

[align=center]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO* HEATHERMARIE, GILBERT AND SULLIVAN*, and *CHINABUN!!!* 




[/align]
[align=center]*The new photo philes *contest* is underway! *
*Good luck everyone!*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2008)

God Bless, Buck, we miss you!

Happy Birthday, everyone. Hope it's a good one.

Jan


----------



## Michaela (Jun 19, 2008)

I have my last GCSE exam tomorrow! At last, I've been doing them since May 12th! :shock: It's Physics and will be very difficult. :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW! Good luck! I hope you get an awesome grade!

My son will get his SAT score next week. I'm anxious to see what he gets.

I pick Lexi up from Horse Camp tomorrow morning - we'll be there awhile tho.... 

FINALLY got news on my truck..... 100% paid by the other driver's insurance.... YAY!


----------



## Xila (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning the Vet. I'm still having some concerns- My mom asked some questions when she got the neuter appointment, and the seceratory said I should withold his food and water after midnight the day before. I'm thinking I'm just going to disregard this... I know for a fact that 8+ hours with no food or water can have some pretty ill effects. Besides, we all know rabbits can't vomit... Perhaps she just didn't realize you typically don't faste(sp?) rabbits, and was just giving out the standard instructions for dogs and cats.

Probably.

Again, Thanks for mentioning it. =3



I was looking at some old forum posts just today, actually, and saw this "Buck Jones" person's posts several times... He seemed like a great guy. 

~Xila


----------



## Michaela (Jun 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> WOW! Good luck! I hope you get an awesome grade!
> 
> My son will get his SAT score next week. I'm anxious to see what he gets.


Thanks Pennie, it went ok, better than expected, I think. I don't get my results until August 19th though. Long wait. Fingers crossed for your son!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! *

*HEATHERMARIE, GILBERT AND SULLIVAN, and CHINABUN!!!*

arty:


You don't look any older!uh...unless you want to!


----------



## Haley (Jun 20, 2008)

Xila, if I were you I would call and ask to speak to the vet. I would tell the vet that the secretary told you to withhold food and you know this to be dangerous and unnecessary for rabbits.

Sometimes the vet knows this but the secretaries dont so you should double check...and if the vet doesnt know you shouldnt withhold food, find a different vet!


----------



## ChinaBun (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I only come on here every week or so, which is why I'm so late this time. With the changes in format, I had trouble finding the NewsWire, but finally found it. The NewsWire is the first place I go to when I come here, it keeps me up-to-date on the buns. Thanks to those who keep it going!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 28, 2008)

:hug: It's good to see you! Looks like my reporter didn't show today! LOL! 

I need to get everyone back on schedule or something!


----------



## ChinaBun (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, Bo!

I don't think I've ever commented on your avatar. For those who wonder, it's the character for rabbit and it's pronounced "tu". Usually the zi character is also added, so that the Chinese word for rabbit is "tuzi", which is pronounced like "too-tzuh".


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

REALLY?! That's too cool! I knew it was the symbol for Rabbit but not how to say it and stuff! I was born in 1963 - the year of the rabbit.... it's so interesting to me!

I was thinking of you just yesterday. My daughter and I were talking about transportsand I told her that I'd love to sneak a pretty little bunny as a gift for you - into my niece's luggage when she goes to the para olympics! I just don't think she'd like the presents it would leave for her! LOL!


----------



## ChinaBun (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, your niece is going to the Paralympics in Beijing! What a great opportunity for her. Hope the pollution isn't too bad then. 

The torch relay hits my city on Friday. It actually ends close to my university, so the streets in this area will be closed. I doubt that any teachers will have class, because all the students want to go out and try to see the torch. On Fridays I go to another university outside of town, but I can't do that this Friday because of the streets being closed. The school van won't be able to pick up the teachers. I was able to arrange to have my classes tomorrow instead. It's our last week of class and I wanted to say bye to the students.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, she was at the ones in Athens also. 

Sounds so cool to have that all going on around you!


----------

